

Fossil - simple, high-reliability, distributed software configuration management - conductor
http://www.fossil-scm.org/index.html/doc/tip/www/index.wiki

======
michaelmior
Why is this called a configuration management tool? It looks interesting, but
I don't understand what it has to do with managing configuration.

